# Welcome!



## Alison (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks to Big Mike for the title...The Business District is now open for business!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 19, 2006)

w00t I like this idea!


----------



## JEazy (Jul 19, 2006)

definatly much needed, thanks!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 19, 2006)

To repeat this in the right place.  I predict this will be the most popular site on the forum good luck....


----------



## bogleric (Jul 19, 2006)

this is an excellent idea.....  The hardest thing for someone to do is get started.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations, it will certainly be an important forum, and much needed.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 20, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOOT!


----------



## Alison (Jul 20, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOOT!



I thought you might like it


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 20, 2006)

finaly i can learn
aha


----------

